# Finley/Iverson



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

Would the Mvericks ever take Iverson for Finley? I know that Iverson and Nash are small but they are both good defenders. Would the Mavs even consider that trade.


----------



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

absolutly no way man.
with all the respect i have for the ansewr,his type of game is the oposite of dallass.
dallas is a very teamy team,every one shoots and every one touch the ball.
and iverson... well... u know he isnt very jason kidd shall we say.
and i like finley better.


----------



## Baggs10 (Jun 13, 2002)

*Give AI some respect*

No way will Billy King trade AI for Finley. When have you heard Finley being recognized as the best of the best??? never. A MVP candidate??? never! get real boys..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*What the hell?*

Why would Philly ever trade AI for Finley? Trade a franchise player, for a very good player. I do not think so.:no:


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

that would never happen both ways. AI is too valuable to the sixers, and he would hurt the mavs more than help.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mavfanatic *
> 
> with all the respect i have for the ansewr,his type of game is the oposite of dallass.


true


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I have the utmost respect for Iverson, but he would not be a good fit in Dallas. Dallas has their point guard and Finley is bigger than Iverson.

What Dallas really needs is some concentration on defense and I don't mean just "steals" type of defense, but position defense and doing all of the little things. 
1) Rotation: Knowing where to be and when to be there for weak side rebounding and help defense.

2) Taking charges means you are not late in rotations.

3) Boxing out so that either you or your teammate gets the rebound.

4) No matador defense: 
Rotate and Get up in the chest of the opponent and stop allowing wide open shots to happen....much like Pat Riley's teams of the 90s did in NY & in Miami.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Iverson is going to jail!


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Iverson's shoot first and blame everyone else later style would destroy what Dallas has started to build. May look good on paper, but Finley is such a great fit in Dallas at the moment


----------



## j.dilly (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Give AI some respect*



> Originally posted by *Baggs10 *
> No way will Billy King trade AI for Finley. When have you heard Finley being recognized as the best of the best??? never. A MVP candidate??? never! get real boys..


It's called "rebuilding".


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

yes they would.


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Iverson is going to jail!


Well that can be true and I don't think their chemistry would work out anyways. :laugh:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Iverson isn't worth it.

Finley is not as awesome a player as many will tout, but the fact is that he can flat out score. He's not as quick, or a defensive monster, or even really a great team leader on the floor.

But he can shoot, he can create his own shot, and he keeps his level of play at an All-Star, even though he was a little slow to get back from injury. He's a competitor, and the man who carries this team when the other big dogs fall short.

Finley makes it so that the team doesn't fall apart when Nash or Nowtizski have a bad night. He's the kind of guy you want because as long as he's in, they have a chance to win.

Iverson is a completely different story, and a Nash/Iverson backcourt would mean that Iverson would have to change a LOT about his game.

The only teams that would really utilize Iverson right now are the Sixers, the Warriors (as a PG), the Heat (let Jones be the SF they've all been looking for), and possibly, the Grizzlies (they'll fill any position that isn't SF [shane] and PF [pau]).


----------

